# Comcast going digital - S2DT now what



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHH

Have the Comcast basic analog - and it is GOING AWAY - 
We have been just fine with the analog channels, 
and our Tivo S2DT (CSI + Grey's) and life was good.

Now - tonight - Comcast has removed, oh sorry, "migrated" 
most of the analog channels to digital.
The rest are to be migrated the end of October.

I'm so glad about the TV hype about not having to worry about the analog to digital conversion with Comcast.
YEAH.... instead of the DTV conversion being a problem, it's Comcast themselves.

So now what do I do ???? 
We have the S2DT for recording 2 shows..... 
and just renewed for a full year.

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

If having dual tuners is important to you, your only real choice (besides getting the Comcast DVR) is to get a Series 3/TiVoHD/XL and CableCard(s) from Comcast.

As long as you don't buy directly from TiVo, you can migrate your subscription to the new (or used) box. 

If that option is too expensive for you, then you will have to simply suck it up and deal with having only one available tuner at a time, unless you want to deal with the hassles of trying to make a second box work with your existing TiVo. It's possible but will require significant manual intervention on your part, which sort of kills the appeal of a TiVo.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Well, what you CAN do is get the digital converter box and hook it up - you'll get all your channels on one tuner, and if you split it, you'll get 2-99 on the 2nd tuner. This was the route we were advised to go for our S2D2 as well. We do have 2 S3's, so our main TVs are ok, the cablecards will handle this - but for the kids' TiVo, they're SOL if they want to record 2 things at once if they want to record 2 things over channel 100.

My SIL is in the same boat. She just decided to bite the bullet and get the S3, even though she has 2 lifetimed S2s.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JoBeth66 said:


> and if you split it, you'll get 2-99 on the 2nd tuner.


That's the OP's problem, those analog channels are being moved to digital.


----------



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

It's really a two-part problem - 

#1 - some of the channels are going digital (I guess), but we really don't care about HD right now.... just POTS (sorta like telephone) Plain Old Tv Service
So, we will be missing the channels above 30+ 

#2 - we currently record mainstream TV channels and a couple of cable channels, but got the S2DT for the problem back when CSI vs Grey's was an issue.... not so much since Grissom left - but we have some other issues like House vs whatever.

Will just have to lay it out and see which way to go.
I like the nice simple Comcast analog package, with just the right mix of channels.
BTW - wonder what you are paying for the basic analog package,
as it is not even listed on the Comcast webpage anymore ?

NOW - it appears that our only real option is the Digital Starter @ $56/month.


----------



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

RonDawg said:


> If having dual tuners is important to you, your only real choice (besides getting the Comcast DVR) is to get a Series 3/TiVoHD/XL and CableCard(s) from Comcast.
> 
> As long as you don't buy directly from TiVo, you can migrate your subscription to the new (or used) box.


hmmm - I was thinking of that, since we just did the 1 year prepay renewal.
What's the issue with getting a new Tivo via Tivo.... ahhh, they probably only have the support structure to buy a unit with a subscription, and nothing to handle a buy and transfer ?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Comcast hasn't plagued us with this in the far northern burbs (yet.)

//He says, having just minutes ago put another TiVo DT right on the analog cable.
///Was almost resigned to getting a STB anyway, but a digital tuner will be OK.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

I haven't heard of Comcast going 100&#37; Digital in any markets. They usualy leave at least 20 analog channels (including local networks) as analog. Have they actually notified you that they will be 100% digital?


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

jrm01 said:


> I haven't heard of Comcast going 100% Digital in any markets. They usualy leave at least 20 analog channels (including local networks) as analog. Have they actually notified you that they will be 100% digital?


They are in Philly/Jersey.

If you do NOT have a converter box as of 10/13 in my market, you get nothing.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> That's the OP's problem, those analog channels are being moved to digital.


Right. What Comcast is doing is giving you a digital converter box. You can split the cable coming out of the box, and get all of your digital channels on one tuner, and 2-99 on the other.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Both my wife's lifetimed S2's are still hooked up to TWC analog, and I keep hoping they don't go digital, but I suppose one day they might.

But both her S2's are single tuner, so maybe we're okay.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

ps56k said:


> What's the issue with getting a new Tivo via Tivo.... ahhh, they probably only have the support structure to buy a unit with a subscription, and nothing to handle a buy and transfer ?


Ones sold by TiVo directly are only sold with a subscription. If you want an unsubscribed box you have to get it from another source.


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

JoBeth66 said:


> You can split the cable coming out of the box, and get all of your digital channels on one tuner, and 2-99 on the other.


The OP says he will be losing all analog channels above 30 or so.

On my original statement, he will retain some dual-tuner functionality, but how much will depend on how many of his favorite channels remains analog.


----------



## darksurtur (Jan 2, 2008)

ps56k said:


> It's really a two-part problem -
> 
> #1 - some of the channels are going digital (I guess), but we really don't care about HD right now.... just POTS (sorta like telephone) Plain Old Tv Service
> So, we will be missing the channels above 30+
> ...


Comcast's Web site is horrible for oh so many reasons, like making it impossible to get a channel list or price chart online. Ignore it. If you want Basic Analog, call and ask about it. They don't like to offer it as an option because it doesn't make them much money.

Also, even if they are going "all" digital, in many cases this won't include the analog rebroadcasts of OTA channels. It depends, so I'd ask about it. If some of these channels stay analog, you can use your S2DT just fine with a cable box - one tuner for analogs only, one controlling the box.

Usually Digital Starter costs exactly the same as Extended Analog.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

ps56k said:


> hmmm - I was thinking of that, since we just did the 1 year prepay renewal.
> What's the issue with getting a new Tivo via Tivo.... ahhh, they probably only have the support structure to buy a unit with a subscription, and nothing to handle a buy and transfer ?


on their web site that is correct. TiVo seems to have a real drive going to move subs to the series 3 models (Like TiVo HD) A call into TiVo directly may get you a decent upgrade offer that accounts for your existing sub.

Otherwise find a good deal in some retail place, like Sears, and then use the web site to easily switch out the TSN number associated to your year long sub.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Info on the Sears clearance sale on TiVo HD's:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7525324#post7525324


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

Maybe I'm thinking wrong here in how it works and if I am I'm sorry, but wouldnt a tuning adapter fix the OP's problem ?


----------



## RonDawg (Jan 12, 2006)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Maybe I'm thinking wrong here in how it works and if I am I'm sorry, but wouldnt a tuning adapter fix the OP's problem ?


Tuning Adapters are only for CableCard-equipped TiVo units. If you are not using a CableCard (or two), or your TiVo is not compatible with them, a Tuning Adapter is useless.


----------



## TiVo_Fanatic (May 29, 2006)

RonDawg said:


> Tuning Adapters are only for CableCard-equipped TiVo units. If you are not using a CableCard (or two), or your TiVo is not compatible with them, a Tuning Adapter is useless.


Not to veer off topic here but what are the used for exactly then ?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

TiVo_Fanatic said:


> Maybe I'm thinking wrong here in how it works and if I am I'm sorry, but wouldnt a tuning adapter fix the OP's problem ?


You mean the Digital Transport Adapter (DTA) STB. Yes.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=412029&highlight=Comcast+DTA


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Don't confuse a Digital Transport Adapter (DTA) with a Tuning Adapter. They are totally different animals for totally different usage.

A DTA allows formerly analog channels in a cable companies basic tier that have been moved to digital to be decoded back to analog RF for use on an analog RF TV set. It can be used with a single tuner or dual tuner series 2 TiVo DVR to allow those channels to continue to be seen, but on an S2DT the channel that were moved from analog to digital will only be visible through the BOX tuner going forward. A DTA cannot be used with an S3, HD, or satellite based TiVo DVR, it is only for series 2 standalone units.

A Tuning Adapter (no abbreviation or T/A) allows Digital channels on cable system that are transmitted via Switched Digital Video (SDV) technology to be tuned by a series 3, HD or HDXL TiVo DVR. The DVR must also use cable cards if it is planning on also using a Tuning Adapter. A Tuning Adapter cannot be used by a series 2 standalone TiVo DVR or a satellite based TiVo DVR, it is only for the Series 3 and above standalone units.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

CuriousMark said:


> A Tuning Adapter (no abbreviation or T/A) allows Digital channels on cable system that are transmitted via Switched Digital Video (SDV) technology to be tuned by a series 3, HD or HDXL TiVo DVR. The DVR must also use cable cards if it is planning on also using a Tuning Adapter.


Has this changed? I don't deny that this is the *INTENDED* usage, but back when the tuning adapter came out, I asked about it, and someone here said they reran guided setup, and used JUST the tuning adapter without cablecards, and it worked.


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

JoBeth66 said:


> They are in Philly/Jersey.
> 
> If you do NOT have a converter box as of 10/13 in my market, you get nothing.


Not true. Philly market and suburbs will still have channels 2-20 (including local OTA) as analog channels.
See the last line of the Comcast announcement here:

http://www.dslreports.com/speak/sli...tQWxsLURpZ2l0YWwtaW4tQXVndXN0LVNlcHRlbWJlcg==


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

ps56k said:


> It's really a two-part problem -
> 
> #1 - some of the channels are going digital (I guess), but we really don't care about HD right now.... just POTS (sorta like telephone) Plain Old Tv Service
> So, we will be missing the channels above 30+
> ...


If you are still getting channels 2-30 in analog, you need to check your Seasonpass to see how many programs are recorded channels > 30.

If most of the programs are in the analog range, you can probably use the DTA or STB solution suggested in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...ht=Comcast+DTA

You have to split your incoming cable input; one going to S2DT coax input, another going to a DTA or STB connected to Tivo's composite/s-video input.
If you must use a DTA (such as Pace DC50x), you also need a coax -> composite converter. I use an old VCR. Then update the channel listing.
I was using my S2DT this way till I finally upgraded to TivoHD.

I have no idea what the problem #2 is referring to.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

JoBeth66 said:


> Right. What Comcast is doing is giving you a digital converter box. You can split the cable coming out of the box, and get all of your digital channels on one tuner, and 2-99 on the other.


No converter box works that way.
The DTA is basically stripped down cable box that can tune only certain digital channels, one at a time as selected by its remote or an IR blaster, and output it on Channel 3 or 4.



mattack said:


> Has this changed? I don't deny that this is the *INTENDED* usage, but back when the tuning adapter came out, I asked about it, and someone here said they reran guided setup, and used JUST the tuning adapter without cablecards, and it worked.


That is with an HD model TiVo, in which the channel map comes from the T/A rather than the cablecard. The HD TiVo's digital tuners still tune the channels, at least the unencrypted ones. T/As have no functionality or purpose on a Series 2.

Bottom line, there is no way to retain dual tuners on a Series 2 DT for channels that have left analog cable.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

classicsat said:


> That is with an HD model TiVo, in which the channel map comes from the T/A rather than the cablecard. The HD TiVo's digital tuners still tune the channels, at least the unencrypted ones. T/As have no functionality or purpose on a Series 2.


Yes, I know that. I was asking specifically about this line that I quoted:
The DVR must also use cable cards if it is planning on also using a Tuning Adapter.

I interpret that to mean that you must have cablecards *installed* to also use a tuning adapter.. and as I said, someone tried it last year some time and it worked (could tune digital channels) with just a tuning adapter without cable cards.


----------



## tmirrel (Nov 25, 2009)

classicsat said:


> No converter box works that way.
> The DTA is basically stripped down cable box that can tune only certain digital channels, one at a time as selected by its remote or an IR blaster, and output it on Channel 3 or 4.
> 
> That is with an HD model TiVo, in which the channel map comes from the T/A rather than the cablecard. The HD TiVo's digital tuners still tune the channels, at least the unencrypted ones. T/As have no functionality or purpose on a Series 2.
> ...


So how about running the signal out of the wall jack to a splitter, then one signal goes to the Motorola Digital Box and on to TiVo and the other signal goes into a DTA and on to TiVo. . .this is the set up I'm hoping to get to work. Am I wrong? I can envision a channel changing issue potentially but other than that, won't these both be digital signals?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

No.. Tivo can only control ONE external box.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

So, why not just drop the cable entirely and switch to OTA? You'll save plenty and get higher quality viewing. Who knows? You might even pick up a book or spend more time outside!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

TiVoEvan74 said:


> So, why not just drop the cable entirely and switch to OTA? You'll save plenty and get higher quality viewing. Who knows? You might even pick up a book or spend more time outside!


TiVo Series 2 Dual Tuner recorders don't have OTA tuners, and they sure don't have DIGITAL tuners.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Missed what the OP had... but Series 2 do work well with OTA with a digital converter box. We have one of ours set up that and it works like charm.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Dunno which thread to post this.

I got my letter from Comcast. They're moving analog Extended Basic to digital _June 2010_ I better get right on making new arrangements.

They're offering the 2 free DTAs.

I'm going to order a couple of Gary's cables once I have the boxes and know they're Pace DTAs.

There's an incomprehensible list of what channels are being moved to new service tiers of "Digital Classic" and "Digital Starter"...and Expanded Basic." Digital Starter includes a couple of HD channels. (Does DTA support HD?)

The bottom line for me, which eases any concern, is they actually mention that box subs and CableCARD subs get all of those.

Soooo...now I gotta read up again on if you can connect the analog and DTA at the same time.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Chicago burbs are going all digital too, our letter said January 2010.

Here is my question: can I set up the cable box so it uses the IR blaster or serial cable and works normally with the one tuner, and still set up a DTA into the other RF input and leave it setup on a single specific channel? This season, at least, the vast majority of our conflicts requiring the second tuner are all on one channel. (we have a second Tivo, so we only get conflicts with 3 shows at the same time, though with the new setup we'll have more channels than we used to get.)

If so, how do I run guided setup?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You cannot set up analon and a DTA to a Series 2 DT at the same time, for the DTA connects to the RF in on the TiVo. You should get a cable box that has A/V output for the TiVo to record digital channels from, and split the cable to the TiVos analog tuner and cable box.

The DTA does not support HD at all, but most HD channels have an SD equivalent.

Yes, you can use a normal cable box on A/V, and a DTA on the RF, manually changing channels on it, and setting manual recordings on CH3. Just set up for digital and analog cable.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

classicsat said:


> You cannot set up analon and a DTA to a Series 2 DT at the same time, for the DTA connects to the RF in on the TiVo. You should get a cable box that has A/V output for the TiVo to record digital channels from, and split the cable to the TiVos analog tuner and cable box.
> ....


Bummer, but all it would take for this to work is support in the TiVo software. If it advised to put the cable on RF and the DTA on AV it could tune the analog signal on RF and use the analog channel guide there. (Edit: You'd have to run the DTA RF through a VCR to convert to AV.)

I wonder what the point of the HD channels on the tier is is unless they intend to support TVs with direct QAM. Comcast doesn't offer a program guide that works to find channels on QAM.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

There is only one RF in on the Series 2 DVR though.

The HD channels on the Series 2 guide is if you get an HD box from the provider.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

classicsat said:


> There is only one RF in on the Series 2 DVR though.
> 
> The HD channels on the Series 2 guide is if you get an HD box from the provider.


Corrected. I could still hook it up by running the DTA through a VCR to connect it with AV or use an RF signal combiner (Ch 3 is the DTA, the others are the analogs.)


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

OK, I got my 2 DTAs from Comcast already.

I'm puzzled a bit:

They're made by THOMSON. Does the TiVo have IR control codes for those (same as the Pace?) and will Gary's IR cable work? ( I assume yes. Dumb question.)

It says I have to register them and have "all" connected when I do. I'll guess registering makes the MAC address and encryption work, but why do I have to have them all connected? Just to verify they work?

If there's any reason to hook it up now or wait until the analog cutover...lemme know.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

netringer said:


> It says I have to register them and have "all" connected when I do. I'll guess registering makes the MAC address and encryption work, but why do I have to have them all connected? Just to verify they work?


My understanding is they get sent a signal specifically to that DTA that lets the DTA know it's authorized. I assume that signal is only repeated a few times immediately after you register. If you only connect them later, your DTA's won't ever see that signal.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

netringer said:


> OK, I got my 2 DTAs from Comcast already.
> ...





CrispyCritter said:


> My understanding is they get sent a signal specifically to that DTA that lets the DTA know it's authorized. I assume that signal is only repeated a few times immediately after you register. If you only connect them later, your DTA's won't ever see that signal.


That's it. They say it takes 45 minutes to authorize but it was more like 5 minutes.

WHAT A PIA the install is!

The biggest: you have to restart the TiVo to get it to tune the CH 3 on RF. Up until I did I had "No signal on Cable 1 In" so of course I wasted a lot of time figuring out why and hooking to the TV to verify the DTA worked. Thanks for nothing TiVo.

My second S2DT would not, will not never, offer the choice of box and RF input. After wasting time with repeated Guided setups, I thought I had it down, Cable, Cable Box, NOT a digital box, make sure the RF signal was live...but the second DT never offers me the Thomson box. It says make sure you have AV hookup. I put it back to analog only. I spent so much time watching [Please Wait] and spinmng balls, TiVo owes me a few hours of life back.

It took a few attempts to get the IR->IR working and it still seems about 9 in 10 effective. It looks like it doesn't require 3 digits, but somethign can make it miss a digit. The repeated IR tries built in got it down pretty well.

The DTA itself is slow to tune channel changes even using its remote to go up and down channels. It is nice to have a dozen or so more useful channels back and nice clean digital picture (one is pixelated so I still may need a signal booster.) There's a bit of noise due to he RF input.

I HATE having all these fricking boxes, wal warts and wires everywhere!

ARGH!!!

Why can't ANYTHING just work?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

BWA-HA-HA!!!!
IT WORKS!!!​
*I HAVE Dual Tuner on my S2 DT with the DTA!*

I broke out an old VCR and did the setup with the cable box connect with composite cables. I just need to track down a VCR with stereo audio.

At first the TiVo didn't tune the analog on the cable, giving the [no signal on Cable 1] message. It was the same auto-tune deal as with the RF CH3 fiasco. Do a restart once the guidede setup finishes and it tunes fine.

What I found: The DTA is very sensitive to signal power. While I was analog I put up with a bit of noise. The DTA pixelates and black screens on some channels. I hooked up the second coax direct to my main passive splitter. I ordered an amplified splitter. to boost the signal stength.

I also found out that 250-500MHz splitters aren't good enough. I guess digital is up there between 500-1000Mhz.

The good news is the TiVo can grok getting the DTA output on AV. It still let me specify the brand and the channel changing works after following the troubleshooting prompts.

I HAVE to have Dual Tuner!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

netringer said:


> BWA-HA-HA!!!!
> IT WORKS!!!​
> *I HAVE Dual Tuner on my S2 DT with the DTA!*
> 
> ...


I figured. I went to the Goodwill store. Got a Sony VHS Hi-Fi VCR for $6.99 

They have a sign warning that after the digital transition the stuff won't receive anything over an antenna. The price should go to 99 cents soon.


----------



## chi_spandex (Jan 19, 2010)

I am in the same situation as the OP, but I just bought a refurb S2DT and can return it if needed. My condo gets Comcast basic but we also get many of the OTA HD channels (like 26-1,26-2,26-3) when I just plug the cable into my very new TV. When using TIVO, these channels do not appear and I like some of the programming. We do not have a cable box. Is there some way of receiving these channels through TIVO? Can I use a splitter to send my condo feed into my set and also in the S2ST, and then use input to shift from one to the other? Or, should I return the S2DT and get a HD TIVO but for bigger bucks. Any other ideas?

Please toss only soft comments for any newbie errors. Thanks


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

chi_spandex said:


> I am in the same situation as the OP, but I just bought a refurb S2DT and can return it if needed. My condo gets Comcast basic but we also get many of the OTA HD channels (like 26-1,26-2,26-3) when I just plug the cable into my very new TV. When using TIVO, these channels do not appear and I like some of the programming. We do not have a cable box. Is there some way of receiving these channels through TIVO? Can I use a splitter to send my condo feed into my set and also in the S2ST, and then use input to shift from one to the other? Or, should I return the S2DT and get a HD TIVO but for bigger bucks. Any other ideas?
> 
> Please toss only soft comments for any newbie errors. Thanks


Back up a few posts:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7691928#post7691928

The same thing works with a regular SD cable box.

Then you get:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7691928#post7691928

You can use a splitter to keep the TV connected directly, too.


----------



## Fish1930 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm semi-new to Tivo and Comcast Digital. I had no problem setting up my series two single tuner to comcast adapter, but having a heck of a time trying to connect my Series Two Tivo (dual Tuner) to my Comcast digital cable box. I seem to only get channels 1 -99 but nothing beyond that. I tried following the Tivo instructions but nothing seems to work. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've had comcast out twice and they can't seem to figure it out either. I'm not a "techincal " person. I have a VCR that I can hook up but I need instructions on what cables go where. Any help that anyone can provide would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## ps56k (Oct 6, 2006)

for me - once Comcast went mostly digital, it wasn't worth the hassle with the S2DT.

I have the Comcast Digital Starter package.... which is pretty much all we need...

- 

I bought a Tivo HD - which has the capability for 2 digital channels via Cable Cards...

So - I setup the THD, connected to my local home network, transferred some recordings from the S2DT (also on the home network) to the THD - and we're all set.

Then boxed up the S2DT - and it's now resting in the basement 

The THD with the Cable Card from Comcast works great...


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Fish1930 said:


> I'm semi-new to Tivo and Comcast Digital. I had no problem setting up my series two single tuner to comcast adapter, but having a heck of a time trying to connect my Series Two Tivo (dual Tuner) to my Comcast digital cable box. I seem to only get channels 1 -99 but nothing beyond that. I tried following the Tivo instructions but nothing seems to work. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I've had comcast out twice and they can't seem to figure it out either. I'm not a "techincal " person. I have a VCR that I can hook up but I need instructions on what cables go where. Any help that anyone can provide would greatly be appreciated.


If it's full fledged cable box and not a Digital Tuning adapter,
http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/86

The difference whether the box has the yellow/red/white AV outputs.


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

In fact, when I get my TiVo Series 4 box (hopefully some time in March!), I will install an mCard CableCARD and be able to watch all the channels that used to be above Channel 30. Comcast customer support even told me after the digital transition completes they will expand the number HDTV channels to as many as 55-60, including possibly every ESPN channel except ESPN Classic and I get to see CNBC, CNN, Fox News Channel, and MSNBC all in HD. :up:


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

yukit said:


> If you are still getting channels 2-30 in analog, you need to check your Seasonpass to see how many programs are recorded channels > 30.
> 
> If most of the programs are in the analog range, you can probably use the DTA or STB solution suggested in this thread:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb...ht=Comcast+DTA
> ...


I'm trying to figure out how to make my dual-tuner S2 work with the Comcast DTA box that's being forced on me as of March 11. I understand what's being said above regarding splitting the cable and then running one side through a VCR (which will act as a coax->composite converter). What I don't understand is, how will the Tivo know (or how will I tell it) that one side of the split cable (the one going directly into the Tivo coax port) will only work for the lower channels that are still being broadcast in analog? I think it's channels 1-24 for me that will be in analog.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

rlc1 said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to make my dual-tuner S2 work with the Comcast DTA box that's being forced on me as of March 11. I understand what's being said above regarding splitting the cable and then running one side through a VCR (which will act as a coax->composite converter). What I don't understand is, how will the Tivo know (or how will I tell it) that one side of the split cable (the one going directly into the Tivo coax port) will only work for the lower channels that are still being broadcast in analog? I think it's channels 1-24 for me that will be in analog.


The exact same way you do now. By selecting the appropriate channels on the "channels I receive" list.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

No, not that.. you'll have to rerun guided setup and tell it you now have a cable box -- that's how it'll know.. I think...


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

What I'm saying is, on one side I'll have the cable going straight into the Tivo that will only work for channels 1 - 24. On the DTA side I will have all channels available. Doesn't the guided setup just ask me for _one_ channel line-up? I'd think I would need to have two separate line-ups, one for each cable...but I don't think the setup works like this.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Guides setup asks if you have a box, and if you want dual tuners. It will select the appropriate lineups for each, but you will have to edit the CIR list so only the actual available analog channels are ticked on the "CBL" list.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

You don't even have the DTA connected yet. Then I recommend just waiting until you repeat guided setup and you see what actually happens before getting worried about anything. It's called _guided setup_ for a reason.


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> You don't even have the DTA connected yet. Then I recommend just waiting until you repeat guided setup and you see what actually happens before getting worried about anything. It's called _guided setup_ for a reason.


It's been a long time that I've had the DT so I forgot about the fact that the guided setup asks about separate channel lineups for the two tuners. The reason I asked the question here is because I wanted to know if this was going to (potentially) work for me before I went out and bought a cable splitter. I figured I'd get some good answers from the fine people on this site. What I didn't count on is the sarcasm and talking down to me from one particular member.

Thanks to everyone that responded politely to my dumb questions.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

rlc1 said:


> It's been a long time that I've had the DT so I forgot about the fact that the guided setup asks about separate channel lineups for the two tuners. The reason I asked the question here is because I wanted to know if this was going to (potentially) work for me before I went out and bought a cable splitter.


There are a number of existing threads in which people discuss how they are using a DTA with a S2DT and maintaining limited dual tuner capabilities. Your situation is not at all new or unique.



> I figured I'd get some good answers from the fine people on this site. What I didn't count on is the sarcasm and talking down to me from one particular member.
> 
> Thanks to everyone that responded politely to my dumb questions.


Sorry that you think there was sarcasm.
Your questions have an anxious/stressed tone and I thought recommending that you relax and see what happens in guided setup would be beneficial because guided setup will answer many questions as you go through it. My first response to you is the answer to the question that you asked. You'll just need to get to that point before you'll see that.

And for the record, others have stated that guided setup will ask you about using both tuners. It does NOT. It only asks how the cable will be connected to the Tivo.


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

scandia101 said:


> There are a number of existing threads in which people discuss how they are using a DTA with a S2DT and maintaining limited dual tuner capabilities. Your situation is not at all new or unique.
> 
> Sorry that you think there was sarcasm.
> Your questions have an anxious/stressed tone and I thought recommending that you relax and see what happens in guided setup would be beneficial because guided setup will answer many questions as you go through it. My first response to you is the answer to the question that you asked. You'll just need to get to that point before you'll see that.
> ...


Ok, sorry if I got too sensitive. I guess it's like you said; I need to just get the splitter, hook everything up and then go from there with guided setup. If it works for others it should work for me.

As for sounding anxious and stressed, I sure am. The thought of losing dual-tuner functionality on my DT machine had me in a real lather, and I'm pretty aggravated with the whole Comcast DTA situation. I thought that if I couldn't keep both tuners working, I'd either have to replace that Tivo with a Comcast DVR (ugh - have one on my HDTV and it sucks), or else I'd just break down and buy a Tivo HD. Now that the Premiere is here I may just bite the bullet and get that to replace the DT unit.


----------



## JaneiR36 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm trying to sign up for new service and they'll only tell me about their digital packages. Do I have to specifically ask for the option of getting the DTA boxes for channels 2-99 in order to get that option? They have a digital economy package, where they've actually removed some of the 2-99 channels, either TNT or USA is not on that list, I forget which. Ideally, I'd like to keep the 2-99 which I had before, and install the VCR method described above. If I can't go that route I'll basically have to do the cable's STB which means my series 2 will only be a single tuner.

If TiVo HDs are truly dirt cheap I might go that route afterwards, but right now I still have about a year left on my series 2 three year pre-pay. The thought that the only way to fix this is forgo previous $$$ and give TiVo a ton more money just makes me want to go without cable instead. (Thank you digital OTA!!)


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

JaneiR36 said:


> If TiVo HDs are truly dirt cheap I might go that route afterwards, but right now I still have about a year left on my series 2 three year pre-pay. The thought that the only way to fix this is forgo previous $$$ and give TiVo a ton more money just makes me want to go without cable instead. (Thank you digital OTA!!)


I can't answer your cable company questions, but a 3 year pre-pay on TiVo is completely transferable to any TiVo. You commit to a 3 year sub, but it can be switched to any TiVo, including a new HD. Only the lifetime subs are not transferable.


----------



## ascuser (Oct 16, 2007)

My mother-in-law has a DTA from Comcast that I need to setup for her. The unit has a IR cable jack to move the IR sensor to another location. Can I use this jack to connect directly from the IR cable jack on the Tivo to the DTA without having to use the blaster? Does anyone know if this would work?

edit: nevermind, I found a post in another thread though I can't post a link to it named Comcast TVA w Series 2


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JaneiR36 said:


> I'm trying to sign up for new service and they'll only tell me about their digital packages. Do I have to specifically ask for the option of getting the DTA boxes for channels 2-99 in order to get that option? They have a digital economy package, where they've actually removed some of the 2-99 channels, either TNT or USA is not on that list, I forget which. Ideally, I'd like to keep the 2-99 which I had before, and install the VCR method described above. If I can't go that route I'll basically have to do the cable's STB which means my series 2 will only be a single tuner.


To a Tivo, there is no difference between what you can do with a DTA and what you can do with a full function STB, so I'm failing to see why you believe that having to use a full function STB would provide less.


----------



## JaneiR36 (Oct 18, 2007)

To be honest, I don't know!! I have no idea what I'm doing. 

I'm trying to replicate what netbricker did with his VCR. I'm guessing a DTA will provide an analog signal that TiVo series 2 can then use to function fully as a dt DVR, whereas the STB still provides a digital signal that the TiVo may or may not be able to decode? But I'm realizing that sounds silly, the really old TVs still need to be able to inperpret the signal coming out from the stb. 

Again, secondly, a free DTA plus my 2-99 will likely cost less than the "digital starter" package, whereas I was fine with the analog channel list I had when I had cable six months ago.


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

JaneiR36 said:


> Again, secondly, a free DTA plus my 2-99 will likely cost less than the "digital starter" package, whereas I was fine with the analog channel list I had when I had cable six months ago.


I'm with TWC and just recently went to drop digital cable. Lady at the local office told me that if I returned all of my equipment my bill would go up 20 dollars a month. I ended up keeping one cable card to throw into a desk drawer to realize a savings.

...and when I got home there was a message waiting for me on one of my S2's that I had lost a channel. The Style network. I think my wife watches Clean House on that one, if that is the one she'll be annoyed.


----------



## fatlard (Jun 30, 2003)

Just adding my two cents here..

Comcast went all digital above basic stations in my area back last year. I have 7 TVs in the house and the change would require 3 more boxes in my home. I had 1 comcast box, 1 tivoHD and 2 free DTA. So that left me two TV without the ability to get channels above 18-19

My solution to this problem was the Moxi 3 Room Bundle. The Moxi and the Moxi mates allowed me to sell the Tivo HD and use the Mates to cover TV for the additional rooms.


----------



## rlc1 (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, last night I finally hooked up my S2DT with the new Comcast DTA. I split the cable and used an old VCR to pass the signal from the DTA into the component inputs on the Tivo, then plugged the basic-cable side into the coax input of the Tivo. The guided setup was very good, even showing me how to hook up the cables (although it was fairly obvious after reading this forum, and just thinking about what needed to be done).

However, a strange thing happened after the setup was all done. When I tried to change to my digital-only channels, the Tivo didn't appear to be using the DTA box. So I went into my channel lineup and found that everything appear to be backwards. Every channel showed up twice, once with 'cbl' next to the channel number, once with 'box' next to the channel number. I'm assuming 'cbl' meant the basic cable signal, and 'box' meant the signal from the cable box (seems pretty obvious). But for all the digital channels (above channel 24), the ones with 'cbl' were checked, while the ones with 'box' were un-checked. I had to go through all the digital channels and reverse this, so that the Tivo would use the DTA box for the digital channels.

Any idea why this happened? Perhaps everything isn't so obvious as I thought it was at first....


----------



## RayChuang88 (Sep 5, 2002)

I wonder what will Comcast in Sacramento considering going to SDV now that the digital transition completes on March 29, 2010. 

I believe the reason why Comcast will only offer analog channels up to 30 is to free up room for more HD channels without needing to go to complicated SDV route. Comcast tech support told me that they will add in CNN, MSNBC, Fox News Channel, History Channel, ESPNews and a few other HD channels some time in April 2010.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

rlc1 said:


> Any idea why this happened? Perhaps everything isn't so obvious as I thought it was at first....


you did it right. TiVo simply assumes the cable channel since it can record 2 analog channels. I have the same situation with a cable box - and I went in and only set certain channels to 'box' that I wanted the better recording quality on. For me it was sci-fi and some movie channels like AMC. That way the other stuff would not conflict over the one 'tuner' and could be recorded as well.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

JaneiR36 said:


> To be honest, I don't know!! I have no idea what I'm doing.
> 
> I'm trying to replicate what netbricker did with his VCR. I'm guessing a DTA will provide an analog signal that TiVo series 2 can then use to function fully as a dt DVR, whereas the STB still provides a digital signal that the TiVo may or may not be able to decode? But I'm realizing that sounds silly, the really old TVs still need to be able to inperpret the signal coming out from the stb.
> 
> Again, secondly, a free DTA plus my 2-99 will likely cost less than the "digital starter" package, whereas I was fine with the analog channel list I had when I had cable six months ago.


Put it this way.
A DTA is a STB. The difference between the two in regards to what you want to accomplish is that the DTA requires being connected to something like an old vcr that then gets connected to the Tivo because the DTA only has a rf output. The full function STB will have composite output that can be directly connected to the Tivo leaving the rf open for a direct connection to your cable.


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

Have you checked what deal Tivo will offer you on a Tivo Premiere? I just paid $229 and Tivo will transfer my subscribtion for me. I'd log on to check. The offer may disappear after 30 days or stick around.


----------



## freds69 (Apr 30, 2010)

My Series 2 single tuner...
In the old days (last week), I had comcast cable screwed directly into the back of my tivo and a directx box plugged into tivo in the video/audio inputs.
The ir blaster changed the directv channels and tivo changed cable channels internally. I could record 2-90 from cable, and 100-999 from directv on my lineup.

Now, with the comcast forced DTA.. can I still do it?
Can I connect the DTA on the screwed in cable-in and leave the directv on the audio/video in and still record from both? the ir blaster has two heads on it so I can put one on each box...


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Not so. With a single tuner model, it can be set up for satellite and cable box fine, and can be set up for two IR controls. One of the box needs to be connected to RF in, which is no problem for a DTA because that is all it supports.

My old Series 2 is set up that way, although the cable box is a fakeout to simply get an input for my FTA receiver.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

classicsat said:


> Not so. With a single tuner model, it can be set up for satellite and cable box fine, and can be set up for two IR controls. One of the box needs to be connected to RF in, which is no problem for a DTA because that is all it supports.
> 
> My old Series 2 is set up that way, although the cable box is a fakeout to simply get an input for my FTA receiver.


[Johnny Carson voice] _I did not know that._

Post deleted.


----------

